# Font Size



## truckle

Hello

I would like the Czech translation for the computer term "Font Size:".  Thank you very much for taking the time to provide this for me if you are able.

Kind Regards

Andrew


----------



## zuzanadoma

Hi Andy,

Czech for font size is "velikost fontu" or "velikost písma". If you're going to use the term in specialist context, feel free to use "velikost fontu", for a more user-oriented text use "velikost písma".

Rgds
Zuzana


----------



## truckle

The term is simply to set the font size for the document.  The user is presented with 3 choices in a list.

I notice in other places of my project in Czech that Font was left in English.  For example:

"Font to set:" was translated as:
"Font k použití:" in Czech.

I chose to use your second suggestion but do you feel for consitency with the rest of my translation it might be acceptable to use:

"Font písma"

???  Or was it not good that "Font" has been used in my translation?  I notice that "Font Properties..." was translated as "Vlastnosti fontu..." So they all seem to be "font" derived words.

Thanks for clarification.

Andrew


----------



## zuzanadoma

I'd certainly avoid "font písma" (font = písmo).

Fot consistency, you may use either:

Font to set = Nastavení fontu ("font k použití" does not sound Czech, rather "Czenglish", I´d advise changing that)
Font Properties = Vlastnosti fontu
Font Size = Velikost fontu

OR

Font to set = Nastavení písma
Font Properties = Vlastnosti písma
Font Size = Velikost písma

I guess you may use either of them, the term "font" is more technical than "písmo", but generally understood by most computer users. E.g. MS Office Czech UI uses "písmo" as slightly more user-friendly.

Good luck.
Z.


----------



## truckle

Me silly - I have investigated the czech dictionary and looked at your suggestions.  The first one I will use:

velikost fontu

Thanks


----------



## truckle

Great.  Thanks for that my friend.

Andrew


----------



## zuzanadoma

Most welcome


----------

